# under cabinet low voltage lighting



## Ranger2001 (Jan 12, 2011)

I been reading a lot about how low voltage wire are not to be run inside
finish walls. I am okay with that.

But I was wondering, take a roll of THHN/THWN and so on. Would you be
prohibit from using them in pairs, running low volatage down, inside a
wall to your low voltage lights.

Okay I ask for it, so hit me with your best shot. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Ranger2001 said:


> I been reading a lot about how low voltage wire are not to be run inside
> finish walls. I am okay with that.
> 
> But I was wondering, take a roll of THHN/THWN and so on. Would you be
> ...





> 411.4 Specific Location Requirements.
> 
> (A) Walls, Floors, and Ceilings. Conductors concealed or
> extended through a wall, floor, or ceiling shall be in accordance
> ...





> 310.13 Conductor Constructions and Applications. Insulated
> conductors shall comply with the applicable provisions
> of Table 310.13(A) through Table 310.13(E).
> 
> ...


Between those two code sections 'free air' THHN is a no go.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have used 18/2 tstat pulling HRs for each puck or section back to the transformer, on some jobs we have used 18/2 zipcord, which is a violation.


----------



## Ranger2001 (Jan 12, 2011)

*low voltage wiring*

BBQ your good. And Thanks.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

You could use Romex. I have done this to many inspector's liking.


----------



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

What about 18/2 lamp cord?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Ranger2001 said:


> I been reading a lot about how low voltage wire are not to be run inside
> finish walls. I am okay with that.
> 
> But I was wondering, take a roll of THHN/THWN and so on. Would you be
> ...


That is what I call a rig job. But thanks because I get to go fix them and earn a living. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You cannot run thermostat wire, nor romex unless you terminate in an approved method of chapter 3. Personally I think this code needs work. As I understand it unless the system is approved to be used behind walls then you cannot use the lights in that manner. The puck lights must have all wiring exposed and, IMO this makes the install almost impossible to do without looking terrible.


----------



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

I just got done reading the hand book, as long as the cable is listed to be in the walls, from the low voltage transformer, then you are fine.
I have to go to supply house tomorrow now, because we just roughed a 6000 sq house and we did all the low voltage lighting for the cabinets with 18/2 lamp cord. It passed inspection but now after reading this, I might be ripping it out, which will not be fun due to fact that the walls have the foam insulation and the drywall is on


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

TheBrushMan007 said:


> I just got done reading the hand book, as long as the cable is listed to be in the walls, from the low voltage transformer, then you are fine.
> I have to go to supply house tomorrow now, because we just roughed a 6000 sq house and we did all the low voltage lighting for the cabinets with 18/2 lamp cord. It passed inspection but now after reading this, I might be ripping it out, which will not be fun due to fact that the walls have the foam insulation and the drywall is on


Should have read that handbook first.


----------



## uwilhavthat (Jun 22, 2012)

*calm down*

hey everybody, I know people like to flex their egos and such, but this is a forum, some guys don't know as much as others, hence the forum. at least he asked the question and wants to further his knowledge. just remember, we all didn't know **** at one point in our lives.

I use 14/2 jacketed in accordance with article 725. this is typically known as higher end speaker wire, but jacketing and insulation is in accordance with article 725 (power limited circuits) to be supplied from a source that has a rated output of not more than 30 volts and 1000 volt-amps.

I am assuming (haven't looked into fully) that the jacketing around the 2 wire suffices for some type of physical protection as opposed to a simple 2 wire solution.

I strongly suggest reading article 725 a few times and let it bounce you around where it makes references. I highly suggest downloading it on your ipad if you have one, makes it MUCH easier to navigate the code.

where the wire is exposed for termination, you must have it protected via pipe, box, etc. 

In my opinion, unless it is behind the wall, it will require some form of protection which can be difficult but a thorough layout from the beginning may help this matter. AND ASK QUESTIONS!!!! call your inspector, call a friend, jump on a forum, and when you are done with that, call the inspector, ha! AHJ always has final say, check local addenda to the code, they may have attacked this issue as well.

Cheers!


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Would low voltage supplied by a transformer - class 2 - be covered under 725.130?


----------



## uwilhavthat (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, I would agree with that. which leads you to installing in accordance with 725.130(A) or (B) respectively.
which then bounces you to being in accordance with 725.179, then 725.133 and 725.154.

Nicely done my friend.

anyone disagree??


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

uwilhavthat said:


> ...
> anyone disagree??


Yes, the rules in Article 411 apply. There are references to 725 in 411, but 411 is the governing article for lighting systems that operate at 30 volts or less.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I have always run the L.V. cable in the space between the cabinets up to the transformer on top.


----------

